# Legend Survive OT, 'Dawgs for Title



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Legend Survive OT, 'Dawgs for Title (6-29-03).
http://www.oursportscentral.com/release.cfm?releaseid=36317

"DODGE CITY, KS – The United States Basketball League, Inc. (USBL) concluded its 18th season of play and the 11th Annual Post-Season Festival today with a rematch of the 2001 Post-Season Festival final, Pennsylvania versus Dodge City."


----------

